# Mazzer SJ advice needed



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

Bought one of these the other day. It said for parts but I thought these grinders are pretty indestructible. Turns out I might have bought a really expensive paper weight.

Upon opening it up this is what I found! I have never seen anything like it.

















What I've also since discovered is that I think the bearings are knackered too as it doesn't turn.

I guess what I'm asking is... is it worth it to fix and how difficult is it?

Mike


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats the goo on the burrs ?

Id say total strip down, clean it up and then check bearings for wear / identify why it doesn't turn.

Plenty of threads on here showing refurbing of SJs


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Think it's been stored outside and shitload of water / moisture got inside. You are possibly looking at loads of rust issues, probably including a rusty motor, bearings etc. I'd say it is fixible, but with quite a lot of effort and monies. Depending on how much you paid for it, might be easier to simply bin and look for another one. I'd also take this up with the seller as at this point it's a nice looking piece of scrap.

T.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with previous posts doable but at what cost, judging by the rust it looks as if it has been filled with water for a considerable time. If the water has gone between the bearings and shaft you will be looking at a new motor in addition to all other parts.

I would ask the seller what parts he thought were usable ? = REFUND:good:


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

Unfortunately I bought it as "for parts" but I thought how bad could it be. How wrong I was. I have never seen a grinder in such a state.

@workingdog, that's rust







I think it was left out in the rain as @dsc has suggested! Little disappointing that I might have bought a melon


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

It might still be saveable just with a load of junk in the top and the top bearing, best bet is to take the bottom plate off and have a peak under the bonnet, see how much rust there is. The issue with Mazzers is that in order to remove the motor, you need to heat up the casing, which means an oven rest me thinks, but check with @coffeechap to make sure.

Is that a crack in the top bearing holder / collar on the right hand photo?

I'd argue this doesn't even fall under "for parts" as it's possibly all rusty. "For parts" typically means something is broken, but not rusty beyond imagination...

T.


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

Probably true what you're saying about parts. The only part that possibly salvageable at this point is the doser and that is in a state too. I'll take it apart this evening and will post a few more pics. Will definitely be in touch with the seller I think.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks grim that one. But despite that I would say if you don't try for a refund and have the time, you strip it completely, with the aim of creating a SJ parts bin, don't just scrap it. I think you would find customers here for at least some of the bits if they have cleaned up well. For example the upper burr carrier and adjustment collar cost a pretty penny on their own, the three springs supporting the carrier could be a life saver for someone who inadvertently discarded theirs during a rebuild (sure I read here that someone did this while shaking the old coffee grounds out into the bin). My own SJ has a bust power light and the backing plate for the on/off switch is warped and tatty; I would replace those if reasonably priced used parts were available to me.

Just take a look at an exploded parts diagram to see how many bits there are, most easily removed, cleaned and re-used.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

You won't know how much work is needed until you strip it, it may not be as bad as you think.

If you can't or don't want to strip it and can't return it, put it up for sale here with a full description of the faults.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think they are actually the very rare Unobtanium burrs.. Sometimes things look far worse on the outside


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

I know Mazzers are indestructible but that looks like a goner.


----------



## 00bins (Aug 21, 2016)

If the upper burr carrier is any good I'd be interested. The one on my recently purchased SJ is dented. I'm not desperate but a new one costs almost as much as I paid for my SJ.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

Probably it can be fixed, just need a lot of time and patience. Strip it down and start from scratch and in the end if you decide it is not worth doing it sell parts, during proces take pictures which you can later use for parts selling...


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Any updates on this?

Looking forward to the mother of all renovations............

Or the biggest paperweight ever!!!!!!


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

Brewer in training said:


> Any updates on this?
> 
> Looking forward to the mother of all renovations............
> 
> Or the biggest paperweight ever!!!!!!


It's the task for the week along with sorting out a snag on Nuova Simonelli that I'm restoring. Should be an interesting week.


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

Keep us updated... Post few pictures


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

Right, so I found out last night that the motor is knackered. Anyone know where I can pick one up from. Still want to try and restore this baby instead of selling it off for parts.


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

I recall someone saying that they have replaced a motor in theirs and had to bake it in the oven? Is that right. Any help, tips or pointers will be helpful


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You have two components to the motor stator and rotor . The spinning component (rotor) is mounted on bearings and can be pulled / pressed out but bearings may remain on the shaft or in their housing.

The stator is a "shrink" fit in the case. The case is heated ( in an oven) to expand the Aluminium to release the stator.

Depending on how much water and how long it was immersed you could need both components. That is unless it was burnt out before it got wet.


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> You have two components to the motor stator and rotor . The spinning component (rotor) is mounted on bearings and can be pulled / pressed out but bearings may remain on the shaft or in their housing.
> 
> The stator is a "shrink" fit in the case. The case is heated ( in an oven) to expand the Aluminium to release the stator.
> 
> Depending on how much water and how long it was immersed you could need both components. That is unless it was burnt out before it got wet.


Hmmm. Nothing is ever simple







how is the rotor removed? How will I know if I need both to be replaced?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The rotor is removed through the base with the bearings.

For testing the components check online for testing rotors and stator's. You will need an accurate test meter.

From the questions you have asked I think this will be above your pay grade.


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

I bought a multi meter today







most of this is above my pay grade but I'm keen to learn


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

dblshotmike said:


> I bought a multi meter today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mike I admire your "have a go" attitude, I was trying to impart the scale of the work you are attempting and indicate the complexity of the task as I know from personal experience it is not straight forward.

Have a look on the forum for bearing removal/ motor removal as these topics have been covered with supporting photos.

If I can be of any help just get in touch/ ask on the forum.


----------



## Shharc (Jun 26, 2017)

Worth checking the motor - if that's knackered, you might be on a hiding to nothing..


----------



## 303monkey (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Mike.

I was wondering if you ever got the Super Jolly working.

I only ask because, if it was going to be too expensive to repair I would be interested in buying some parts from you


----------

